# الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا الكتاب هو نتاج اسئلة متكرر لاحظنا تكرارها و نقلها من قبل الأحباء المسلمين الى صفحات منتديات الكنيسة و غيرها من المواقع الأخر

و من منطلق الرد على كل سؤال في المسيحية, قررنا الرد رسميا على الشيخ عماد المهدي لتكون مرجع لكل الذين سألوا و ما زالوا يسألون و لنبين ركاكة و هشاشة ما طرحه الشيخ, مقدمين بهذا كل هذا العمل المبارك ليكون مسودة بين كل مسيحي مجاوب و كل مسلم سائل ليعرفوا الحقق و الحق يحررهم من قيود الكذب و التزييف التي لمسناها في قول الشيخ و ادعائه بأنه مسيحي سابق, و ذلك لأعتقاده بوجود اشياء غير موجودة بالمسيحية تنم على جهله الكبير بالعقيدة التي يعرف ابسط تفاصيلها الأطفال.
نحن نقدم هذا الكتب بأسئلته و اجوبته و للقارئ الحكم و المنفعة الكاملة.
مصلين ان يكون هذا الكتيب سبب بركة و نعمة لكثيرين​


تم كتابة الردود من قبل 
My Rock​ 
Twin​ 
Michael​ 


رابط التحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

للتعقيب, استخدم الرابط التالي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33283


----------



## Twin (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخوتي المباركين*

*نشكر ربنا *
*علي أتمام هذا العمل لمجد أسمه العظيم*
*مصلين أن يكون سبب بركة لكل من يقرأه *

*ومن هنا من منتدي الكنيسة العربية نقوووووول*
*كفي *
*يكفي ما مضي من الوقت وأنت بعيد عن نور العالم *
*نحن لم نقول لك لتؤمن بالمسيح رباً وإلهاً لم نقول لك هذا*
*بل نقول كفي حياة في الظلام *
*يكفي تجريح دون علم ومعرفة *
*يكفي الأدعاءات الباطلة يكفي ويكفي ويكفي*

*فلتبصروا النور ليكون لكم حياة أبدية* ​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

